# Post some pics



## archerprincess (Mar 24, 2007)

Now is the time to post pics of anything.
It could be funny comics or pictures of prom ,dances or whatever.
You can even right your own jokes.
I hope this thread becomes interesting.

dont forget everyone like a little laugh in their life so be funny.:set1_applaud::becky::caked:


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

No pics but this is one of my favs:wink:

"Everyone has the right to be stupid, but your abusing the privilege!"


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

This is a statment that will either make you laugh, make you think, or just plan confuse you! 

A school *is facing a budget short fall*, so let's limit the number of fundraisers each orginization can do, too the number 2. or better yet, Heres what we'll do students cant go on any trips or activities that you would have to pay for out of your pocket! Wow i think soom people who hold athority at this school needs their head checked!


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jack And Jill Went Up The Hill...

Jack was going to be married to Jill, so his father sat him down for a little fireside chat.....
He said "Jack, let me tell you something. On my wedding night in our honeymoon suite, 
I took off my pants and handed them to your mother, and said, 'Here, try these on.'
"So, she did and said, 'These are too big, I can't wear them.'
"I replied, 'Exactly. I wear the pants in this family and I always will.'
"Ever since that night we have never had any problems."
"Hmmm, "said Jack. He thought that might be a good thing to try. So on his honeymoon, 
Jack took off his pants and said to Jill, "Here try these on."
So she did and said, "These are too large, they don't fit me."
Jack said, "Exactly. I wear the pants in this family and I always will, and I don't want you to ever forget that."
Then Jill took off her pants and handed them to Jack and said, "Here, you try on mine."
So he did and said, "I can't get into your pants."
Jill said, "Exactly. And if you don't change your smart axx attitude, you never will." 

how bout dat??


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

turkyturd13 said:


> Jack And Jill Went Up The Hill...
> 
> Jack was going to be married to Jill, so his father sat him down for a little fireside chat.....
> He said "Jack, let me tell you something. On my wedding night in our honeymoon suite,
> ...


haha


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

turkyturd13 said:


> Jack And Jill Went Up The Hill...
> 
> Jack was going to be married to Jill, so his father sat him down for a little fireside chat.....
> He said "Jack, let me tell you something. On my wedding night in our honeymoon suite,
> ...


 that is great man!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

*I got a joke!!!!!*

OK, George Washington, Ab lecan, Bill Clinton, and George w. bush where on the top of the empire state building, and Washington said i am going to do something for a person in this country and through down $1. Ab said i am going to do something better for a person in this country and through down $5. Then bush said I am going to do something great for the hull COUNTRY and THROUGH DOWN BILL CLINTON! like that?:wink:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Like the joke, hate the grammar.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> OK, George Washington, Ab lecan, Bill Clinton, and George w. bush where on the top of the empire state building, and Washington said i am going to do something for a person in this country and through down $1. Ab said i am going to do something better for a person in this country and through down $5. Then bush said I am going to do something great for the hull COUNTRY and THROUGH DOWN BILL CLINTON! like that?:wink:


good joke but its Abe Lincoln hole not hull and throw not through


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

how do you confuse a blond







you don't there're born that way


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

how do you keep a blonde busy all day


you put her in a round room and tell her to sit in a corner


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

how do you make a blonde laugh on Wednesday

tell her the joke on monday


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

mods delete this if you want but 

how do you confuse a archeologist

give him a used tampon and ask him what period it came from . 






if you understand


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

yo mamma's so fat, when she went to the beach, the whales sang "We are family!"


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

your Mama is so stupid, she sits on the Television and watches the sofa.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Yo mamma's so fat, she has her own zip code!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Yo mamma's so fat, when she stepped in the road and I tried to swerve around her, I ran out of gas!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

pics


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

armyboy said:


> OK, George Washington, Ab lecan, Bill Clinton, and George w. bush where on the top of the empire state building, and Washington said i am going to do something for a person in this country and through down $1. Ab said i am going to do something better for a person in this country and through down $5. Then bush said I am going to do something great for the hull COUNTRY and THROUGH DOWN BILL CLINTON! like that?:wink:


Switch the last two presidents around and I might.

turkyturd13- excellent joke!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kegan said:


> Switch the last two presidents around and I might.
> 
> turkyturd13- excellent joke!


i actually like the part of bill clinton getting thrown over board bush as far as im concerned ha done nothing wrong or bad and some people need to get over themselves thinking they could do better and support our president and our troops


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

every thread like this deserves a pic of me eating. :nod:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

...as well as a a pic of a friend's backpack I inside-outed and "camoflauged"....:chortle:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> i actually like the part of bill clinton getting thrown over board bush as far as im concerned ha done nothing wrong or bad and some people need to get over themselves thinking they could do better and support our president and our troops


u and me would get along pretty good


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> good joke but its Abe Lincoln hole not hull and throw not through


i have a reading and spelling disorder:embara:


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

I went for my checkup and had a few questions for my doctor........

Q: I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life; is this true?

A: Your heart is only good for so many beats, and that's it... Don't waste them on exercise. Everything wears out eventually. Speeding up your heart will not make you live longer; that's like saying you can extend the life of your car by driving it faster. Want to live longer? Take a nap.


Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables?


A: You must grasp logistical efficiencies. What does a cow eat? Hay and corn. And what are these? Vegetables. So a steak is nothing more than an efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system. Need grain? Eat chicken. Beef is also a good source of field grass (green leafy vegetable). And a pork chop can give you 100% of your recommended daily allowance of vegetable products.


Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake?

A: No, not at all. Wine is made from fruit. Brandy is distilled wine, that means they take the water out of the fruity bit so you get even more of the goodness that way. Beer is also made out of grain. Bottoms up!


Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio?

A: Well, if you have a body and you have fat, your ratio is one to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio is two to one, etc.


Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?

A: Can't think of a single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No Pain...Good!


Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you?

A: YOU'RE NOT LISTENING!!! ... Foods are fried these days in vegetable oil. In fact, they're permeated in it How could getting more vegetables be bad for you?

Q: Is chocolate bad for me?

A: Are you crazy? HELLO . Cocoa beans! Another vegetable!!! It's the best feel-good food around!


Q: Is swimming good for your figure?

A: If swimming is good for your figure, explain whales to me.



Well, I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.

And remember:


"Life should NOT be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in an attractive and well preserved body, but rather to skid in sideways - Chardonnay in one hand - chocolate in the other - body thoroughly used up, totally worn out and screaming : Woo Hoo, what a ride


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

turkyturd13 said:


> Jack And Jill Went Up The Hill...
> 
> Jack was going to be married to Jill, so his father sat him down for a little fireside chat.....
> He said "Jack, let me tell you something. On my wedding night in our honeymoon suite,
> ...



:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Turkeyturd13-- That was AWSOME! I shall go an eat more stake!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## baldybarton (Jan 3, 2007)

whats worse than 2 brunettes trying to build a house on the bottom of the ocean.










2 blonde'strying to burn it down. 






:iamwithstupid:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

starting at the top
me shooting my guardian
prom
couple of senior pics
and accident in the river afterprom
my truck
and a cool picture i took looking from belgrade at bozeman in montana


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

alrite 1 more...
A Georgia man was stopped by a game warden in South Georgia recently with two ice chests full of live fish in water, leaving a river 
well known for its fishing. 
The game warden asked the man, "Do you have a license to catch 
those fish?" 
"Naw, my friend, I ain't got no license. These here are my pet fish." 
"Pet fish?" 
"Yep. Every night I take these fish down to the river and let 'em 
swim' round for a while. Then I whistle and they jump right back into 
this ice chest and I take 'em home." 
"That's a bunch of BS! Fish can't do that!" 
The man looked at the game warden for a moment and then said, 
"It's the truth. I'll show you. It really works." 
"Okay, I've GOT to see this!" 
The man poured the fish into the river and stood and waited. 
After several minutes, the game warden turned to him and said, "Well?" 
"Well, what?" said the man. 
"When are you going to call them back?" 
"Call who back?" 
"The FISH!" 
"What fish?" 
We in Georgia may not be as smart as some, but we ain't as dumb as most.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

armyboy said:


> OK, George Washington, Ab lecan, Bill Clinton, and George w. bush where on the top of the empire state building, and Washington said i am going to do something for a person in this country and through down $1. Ab said i am going to do something better for a person in this country and through down $5. Then bush said I am going to do something great for the hull COUNTRY and THROUGH DOWN BILL CLINTON! like that?:wink:


Haha I like that. And it's true too


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> i actually like the part of bill clinton getting thrown over board bush as far as im concerned ha done nothing wrong or bad and some people need to get over themselves thinking they could do better and support our president and our troops


seriously? bush has done nothing wrong? no president has ever been good, but good lord- the man is awful! i support our troops, but not the idiot in charge of them. he is an arrogant jerk who doesn't care about anyone but himself. and you like the part of clinton getting thrown overboard? wow- your parents have done a great job of giving you their beliefs.

uh oh. i have the feeling that someone has opened a can or worms.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kegan said:


> seriously? bush has done nothing wrong? no president has ever been good, but good lord- the man is awful! i support our troops, but not the idiot in charge of them. he is an arrogant jerk who doesn't care about anyone but himself. and you like the part of clinton getting thrown overboard? wow- your parents have done a great job of giving you their beliefs.
> 
> uh oh. i have the feeling that someone has opened a can or worms.


would u like to give me some reasons y he is awful what has he done that was so awful i mean apparently he has done something but it doesnt sound like you no what they are


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

archerykid12 said:


> would u like to give me some reasons y he is awful what has he done that was so awful i mean apparently he has done something but it doesnt sound like you no what they are


He launched a war against a country that supposedly held terrorists (uh huh- the country, not the terrorists), who also apparently had weapons of mass destruction... whoops! no weapons. oh well, we're still "fixing" iraq, so it's not like we can pull our men out. too bad, so sad! i mean, what do they know? they don't belive the exact same thigs as us, and why should we leave until they do? our men and women are dieing because the people hate us being there? so? we need MORE troops over there. let's use 200 billion for the war, but 35 billion for health care? NO WAY! hey, if they can't pay for it then too bad- i mena, if you have the money you already get tax cuts so what are you griping about? what? it's only poor people who are griping? oh, they don't matter. and as for the bill of rights and constitution, those are dumb- they get in the way of him "stopping terrorists", and the patriot act proved that. now he has complete control to "protect us".

and that's just the tip of the iceberge. i didn't even get into my theories and hunches either.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

kegan said:


> He launched a war against a country that supposedly held terrorists (uh huh- the country, not the terrorists), who also apparently had weapons of mass destruction... whoops! no weapons. oh well, we're still "fixing" iraq, so it's not like we can pull our men out. too bad, so sad! i mean, what do they know? they don't belive the exact same thigs as us, and why should we leave until they do? our men and women are dieing because the people hate us being there? so? we need MORE troops over there. let's use 200 billion for the war, but 35 billion for health care? NO WAY! hey, if they can't pay for it then too bad- i mena, if you have the money you already get tax cuts so what are you griping about? what? it's only poor people who are griping? oh, they don't matter. and as for the bill of rights and constitution, those are dumb- they get in the way of him "stopping terrorists", and the patriot act proved that. now he has complete control to "protect us".
> 
> and that's just the tip of the iceberge. i didn't even get into my theories and hunches either.


im not understaning considering the did have terrorists and still do so they werent wrong there ya ill admit that there was no weapons of mass destruction but they took out saddam and a bunch of his terroist friends along the way there may have been a few mistakes here and there but they wereent y the people r amd at bush its because us as american think we need something to complain about just like the tax cuts that people are crying about get over it people i would much rather have there country invaded on suspision rather than an attack on us wouldnt you


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> He launched a war against a country that supposedly held terrorists (uh huh- the country, not the terrorists), who also apparently had weapons of mass destruction... whoops! no weapons. oh well, we're still "fixing" iraq, so it's not like we can pull our men out. too bad, so sad! i mean, what do they know? they don't belive the exact same thigs as us, and why should we leave until they do? our men and women are dieing because the people hate us being there? so? we need MORE troops over there. let's use 200 billion for the war, but 35 billion for health care? NO WAY! hey, if they can't pay for it then too bad- i mena, if you have the money you already get tax cuts so what are you griping about? what? it's only poor people who are griping? oh, they don't matter. and as for the bill of rights and constitution, those are dumb- they get in the way of him "stopping terrorists", and the patriot act proved that. now he has complete control to "protect us".
> 
> and that's just the tip of the iceberge. i didn't even get into my theories and hunches either.


you watch your self:set1_punch::set1_punch:  if we wert out there would be weapons over there and we would have 20 9/11's. ever watch Jericho? thats is exactly what would happen if we wert over there. PS. the men over there are there because they want to sleep at night knowing there is going to be a tomorrow. they die for their family and their counrty. and bush how is the a selfish man. Because you read it some where! not every thing miss clinton ukey: says about bush is true thats just her way to get to the white house.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok i got this from a shirt my friend has
"i may be fat but your ugly and i can lose wight"


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> you watch your self:set1_punch::set1_punch:  if we wert out there would be weapons over there and we would have 20 9/11's. ever watch Jericho? thats is exactly what would happen if we wert over there. PS. the men over there are there because they want to sleep at night knowing there is going to be a tomorrow. they die for their family and their counrty. and bush how is the a selfish man. Because you read it some where! not every thing miss clinton ukey: says about bush is true thats just her way to get to the white house.


Alrite... Kegan.. Armyboy.. we really need to stop here!

You both have your own opinions! Leave it at that! Everyone has a opinionated view of "why" we are in Iraq! Who knows... who cares... we are on *ARCHERY*TALK! Not politicaltalk! ha... 

Just quit the arguin fellas!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Alrite... Kegan.. Armyboy.. we really need to stop here!
> 
> You both have your own opinions! Leave it at that! Everyone has a opinionated view of "why" we are in Iraq! Who knows... who cares... we are on *ARCHERY*TALK! Not politicaltalk! ha...
> 
> Just quit the arguin fellas!


No problem. I'm more than done here. besides, I'm too happy- just finished up "Sweetie", she'll be on the selfbow trhead tonight


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> No problem. I'm more than done here. besides, I'm too happy- just finished up "Sweetie", she'll be on the selfbow trhead tonight


Haha sweet man! Lookin forward to it!


----------

